# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > مقاله: دانلود آموزش نحوه استفاده از FreeTextBox

## ezamnejad

با سلام
چون بعضی از دوستان در مورد نحوه استفاده از ادیتورهای وب مشکل داشتند یک pdf در مورد نحوه استفاده از کنترل FreeTextBox تهیه کردم . 
 سعی شده از ابتدا نحوه استفاده از این ابزار اموزش داده بشه که اگر چزی از قلم افتاده دوستان مطرح کنند تا کاملتر بشه .

*نحوه افزودن اطلاعات به دیتابیس اضافه شد .*
_چون حجم فایل بالا بود تبدیل به دو قسمت شده که باید هر دو فایل دانلود و Extract شود ._

----------


## اشك نقره اي

سلام بابت مقاله فوق العاده ات يه دنيا ممنون
اما يه چيزي در مورد اينكه چه طوري تو DB ميشه متن ها رو ريخت چيزي نگفتي
ميشه از اون نظرم بحث كني 
بازم ممنون

----------


## ezamnejad

با سلام و تشکر از توجه دوستان
به زودی نحوه اضافه کردن اطلاعات به دیتابیس را هم قرار میدم .

----------


## دنیای وارونه

سلام بازم ممنون
اما اگه میشه این کار رو هر چه زودتر انجام بدی من ممنون می شم
من نمی دونم که چه طوری می تونم اطلاعات رو از editor بگیرم و به داخل db بریزم و از داخل DB  تو یه صفحه دیگه نمایشش بدم
فکر می کردم مثل اطلاعات از یک TextBox گرفتنه اما مثل این که یه چیزایی می خواد که من نمی دونم
از راهنمایی تون پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## ezamnejad

سلام
نحوه افزودن اطلاعات به دیتابیس هم اضافه شد .

----------


## اشك نقره اي

> سلام
> نحوه افزودن اطلاعات به دیتابیس هم اضافه شد .


سلام يه سوال فني تخصصي مي تونم بپرسم كه به كجا اضافه شد
از سرعت عملتون هم ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## ezamnejad

> سلام يه سوال فني تخصصي مي تونم بپرسم كه به كجا اضافه شد
> از سرعت عملتون هم ممنون


فایلهای پست اول را جایگزین کردم . دوباره دانلود کنید .

----------


## دنیای وارونه

> سلام
> نحوه افزودن اطلاعات به دیتابیس هم اضافه شد .


سلام من کارایی که گفته بودید رو انجام دادم ولی error دارم 
می خواستم ببینم اگه می تونید کمکم کنید من فایلامو براتون بفرستم اما نمی دونم که اینجا به ذارم یا به میلتون
پیشاپیش از کمکتون ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## ezamnejad

Error را همین جا قرار بدهید تا اگر بقیه هم چنین مشکلی داشتند بتونند برطرف کنند .

----------


## دنیای وارونه

> Error را همین جا قرار بدهید تا اگر بقیه هم چنین مشکلی داشتند بتونند برطرف کنند .


سلام من تونستم مشکلش رو حل کنم وتو دیتا بیس بنویسم
ولی نحوه کار کردن با گالری عکس رو نمی دونم یعنی چه طوری می تونم با  عکس رو به داخل تیبل بریزم و اینا یعنی ادیتور و کالری عکس چه طوری با هم رابطه دارن
و دوم اینه گفته بودین با اضافه کردن پرویو می تونم متن رو تو صفحه دیگه نمایش بدم اما نششد در این مورد هم اگه میشه ریز تر راهنماییم کنین
باز هم پیشپیش از راهنماییاتون ممنون

----------


## ezamnejad

> سلام من تونستم مشکلش رو حل کنم وتو دیتا بیس بنویسم
> ولی نحوه کار کردن با گالری عکس رو نمی دونم یعنی چه طوری می تونم با  عکس رو به داخل تیبل بریزم و اینا یعنی ادیتور و کالری عکس چه طوری با هم رابطه دارن


برای اضافه کردن عکس توی پنجره ImageGallery بعد از انتخاب عکس روی Insert کلیک کنید یا دوبار روی عکس کلیک کنید.



> و دوم اینه گفته بودین با اضافه کردن پرویو می تونم متن رو تو صفحه دیگه نمایش بدم اما نششد در این مورد هم اگه میشه ریز تر راهنماییم کنین


 توضیح خاصی نداره فقط یک ابزار جدید اضافه میشه که باید موقع اجرا روی Preview کلیک کنید .

----------


## اشك نقره اي

[quote=ezamnejad;725102]برای اضافه کردن عکس توی پنجره ImageGallery بعد از انتخاب عکس روی Insert کلیک کنید یا دوبار روی عکس کلیک کنید.
اين كار رو كردم اما Insert اون هيچ كاري نمي كنه
بعدش اين كه من مي خوام از طريق Insert Editor اين كار رو انجام بدم يعني اين كه وقتي كه روي Insert editor كليك مي كنم و يه آدرس مي خواد اين آدرس رو بايد چي بنويسم
تا به جاي متن اين بار عكس تو صفحه ام Insert بشه و اين امكان وجود داره كه من رو Insert Image editor كليك كنم و بعد بره تو Image gallery و كار بر از اونجا عكس رو انتخاب كنه و اون عكس به صفحه اش اضافه بشه
خيلي شد اميدوارم منظورم رو گرفته باشين و مثل هميشه من رو راهنمايي كنيد
از بابت راهنمايي هاي قبلي تون هم بايد بگم متشكرم
فعلاً خداحافظ :لبخند:

----------


## ezamnejad

توی بعضی از مرورگرها مثل FireFox وقتی درون freetextbox متنی نوشته نشده باشه موقع زدن insert عکس اضافه نمیشه که برای رفع این مشکل باید قبل از اضافه کردن عکس یک بار کلید space را فشار بدهید .
برای اضافه کردن عکس از طریق Insert Image باید ادرس کامل عکس را وارد کنید .

http://www.test.com/images/pic.jpg

----------


## s.iran

سلام دوست عزیز
ممنون از فایل مفیدی که قرار دادید.
من freetextbox را دانلود کردم، برای استفاده باید فقط فایل dll را اضافه کنم یا چیزهای دیگری مثل پوشه freetextbox که در aspnet_client هست هم باید اضاف کنم؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## ezamnejad

سلام
اگر محل فایلها را Internal Resource انتخاب کنید نیازی به اضافه کردن پوشه دیگری نیست .

----------


## احمد سامعی

سلام
آموزش خوبي بود
1.  من وقتي مي خوام Image Gallery رو اضافه كنم خطا مي ده و نمي تونم از تو ويزارد به پراپرتيزش دسترسي داشته باشم و فقط تونستم از فايل ftp.Imagegallery خودش استفاده كنم
2. چطور مي شه وقتي رو يك عكس انتخاب مي كنم يا دابل كليك مي كنم صفحه ftp.Imagegallery بسته نمي شه ؟

----------


## s.iran

> سلام
> اگر محل فایلها را Internal Resource انتخاب کنید نیازی به اضافه کردن پوشه دیگری نیست .


سلام
محل فایلها را Internal Resource انتخاب کنم یعنی چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## iman_22a

> سلام
> محل فایلها را Internal Resource انتخاب کنم یعنی چیکار کنم؟؟


کنترل FreeTextBox رو انتخاب کن و از پنجره Properties تنظیمات رو مطابق شکل تغییر بده (فایل راهنمایی که آقای Ezamnejad گذاشتن و بصورت PDf هست ، خیلی کامله ، اگر بخونی دیگه برات سوالی پیش نمیاد)

----------


## اشك نقره اي

سلام من تو يك صفحه يك ،textarea  دارم كه مي خوام با كليك كردن تو textarea به صفحه editor برم و  اونجا متني رو تايپ كنم و وقتيكه دكمه Insert رو زدم اطلاعاتم كه رفته تو DB حالا تو اون text area  كه تو يه صفحه ديگه است نمايش داده بشه.
اگه مي شه مثل گذشته حوصله به خرج بدين و باز هم مثل هميشه راهنماييم كنيم 
با تشكر

----------


## احمد سامعی

سلام
دوستان كسي اين دو تا سوال جواب بده !!
1.  من وقتي مي خوام Image Gallery رو اضافه كنم خطا مي ده و نمي تونم از تو ويزارد به پراپرتيزش دسترسي داشته باشم و فقط تونستم از فايل ftp.Imagegallery خودش استفاده كنم

من مي خوام براي مديريت پوشه عكس ها واسه Admin سايت يك صفحه طراحي كنم وقتي Image Gallery به صفحه اظافه مي كنم بعد اجرا سيستم هنگ مي كنه، ايا راه ديگه اي هم داره ؟؟

2. چطور مي شه وقتي رو يك عكس انتخاب مي كنم يا دابل كليك مي كنم صفحه ftp.Imagegallery بسته نمي شه ؟

----------


## hobab-theme

> با سلام
> چون بعضی از دوستان در مورد نحوه استفاده از ادیتورهای وب مشکل داشتند یک pdf در مورد نحوه استفاده از کنترل FreeTextBox تهیه کردم . 
>  سعی شده از ابتدا نحوه استفاده از این ابزار اموزش داده بشه که اگر چزی از قلم افتاده دوستان مطرح کنند تا کاملتر بشه .
> 
> *نحوه افزودن اطلاعات به دیتابیس اضافه شد .*
> _چون حجم فایل بالا بود تبدیل به دو قسمت شده که باید هر دو فایل دانلود و Extract شود ._


 دوست من سلام
ممنون از مقاله خوبت
در ضمن اگه لطف کنی و یکی از دو فایل زمیمه رو برداری خیلی بهتره . آخه دوتاش یکیه و اینطوری فقط وقت دوستان برا دانلود طلف میشه
بازم ممنون

----------


## ezamnejad

> دوست من سلام
> ممنون از مقاله خوبت
> در ضمن اگه لطف کنی و یکی از دو فایل زمیمه رو برداری خیلی بهتره . آخه دوتاش یکیه و اینطوری فقط وقت دوستان برا دانلود طلف میشه
> بازم ممنون


دوست عزیز هر دو فایل باید دانلود بشه. چون محدودیت حجم در اپلود وجود داره به دو فایل تقسیم شده تا امکان آپلودش باشه .
پس باید هر دو فایل دانلود و Extract بشه .

----------


## mahyartt

سلام خسته نباشید 
من وقتی تو text editor متنی تایپ میکنم که از کد html استفاده شده وقتی صفحه refresh میشه یا buttom کلیک میشه این error رو میده

Server Error in '/text1' Application.  _A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected from the client  (FreeTextBox1="<P>hi</P>
<P>&nbsp;...")._
من حتی داخل database هم نمیریزمش فقط buttom کلیک میکنم

----------


## ka1_fire

سلام  خیلی ممنون از مقاله عالیتون به من خیلی کمک کرد. البته من نحوه استفاده کردنشو بل بودم فقط یه مشلی داشتم که اونم برطرف شد.

ولی دومی رو خواستم Unzip کنم نشد خطا میده میشه راهنمایی کنین.

FreeTextBox.part2.rar‏ (426.9 کیلوبایت, 209 دیدار) نمیشه نتونستم این مقالتونرو بخونم.

----------


## ka1_fire

سلام ببخشيد من يه مشکلي دارم.
اطلاعات رو از database خوندم ريختم تويه freetextbox که داخله gridview هست.الان ميخوام بگيرم update کنم ولي 
freetextbox داخله Gridview رو نميشناسه نميدونم چه طوري متن freetextbox رو که داخل gridview هستش بگيرم.
ميشه کمکم کنين از الان بابت کمکتون متشکرم.

----------


## mahmood3d

زحمت کشیدین دوست عزیز
اگه میشه یک ادیتور تحت ویندوز معرفی کنید و یا ساخت اون رو توضیح بدین به طوری که مثل ادیتور های تحت وب حالت های مختلف داشته باشه (مثل کدهای HTML، Design, preview)
اگه چیزی پیدا کردین برام پیام بزنین

----------


## mehdi_7

> سلام خسته نباشید 
> من وقتی تو text editor متنی تایپ میکنم که از کد html استفاده شده وقتی صفحه refresh میشه یا buttom کلیک میشه این error رو میده
> 
> 
> Server Error in '/text1' Application. _A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected from the client (FreeTextBox1="<P>hi</P>_
> 
> _<P>&nbsp;...")._
> من حتی داخل database هم نمیریزمش فقط buttom کلیک میکنم


 این قسمت رو که Bold شده به بالای صفحه اضافه کن

<%@PageLanguage="C#‎"AutoEventWireup="true"*ValidateRequest="false"*CodeFile="Default.aspx.cs"Inherits="_Default" %>

----------


## jingiliboyz

با سلام مرسي از مقاله شما من با موفقيت  free text box  رو نصب كردم در db هم ذخيره كردم آلبوم عكس هم باهاش ساختم مشكلي ندارم غير از دوتا مشكل اول در insert كردم عكس در خود اديتور هست كه توضيح داديد من هم از خيرش گذشتم و دومي نحوه استفاده از گالري عكس هست كه مي خوام بدونم چطور بعد از ايجاد گالري من ازش view بگيرم و به كاربران نشون بدم اگه ميشه راهنمايي بفرماييد

----------


## ms_elearning

سلام ممنون از مقاله بسيار مفيدتون
من يه مشكلي دارم و اونم اينه كه چطوري نام عكس رو كه اپلود كردم  تو ديتابيس ذخيره كنم؟
ممنون از راهنماييتون

----------


## Peyman.Gh

بازهم خطای Could  not load file or assembly 'FreeTextBox' or one of its dependencies. The  system cannot find the file specified.
<%@ Register assembly="FreeTextBox" namespace="FreeTextBoxControls" tagprefix="FTB" %>

مشکل از کجاست ؟ Dll مربوط هم در پوشه Bin بر روی هست قرار داده ام.

----------


## ezamnejad

> بازهم خطای Could  not load file or assembly 'FreeTextBox' or one of its dependencies. The  system cannot find the file specified.
> <%@ Register assembly="FreeTextBox" namespace="FreeTextBoxControls" tagprefix="FTB" %>
> 
> مشکل از کجاست ؟ Dll مربوط هم در پوشه Bin بر روی هست قرار داده ام.


با سلام
شاید دلیلش این باشه که شما از نسخه مناسب استفاده نمیکنید البته فقط احتمال میدم
مثلا وقتی از asp.net 2.0 استفاده می کنید باید از توی سایت نسخه متناسب با asp.net 2.0 را دانلود کنید .

----------


## masoud4

روشي نيست كه بدون False كردن validaterequest بشه از freetextbox استفاده كرد؟

خيلي ممنون.

----------


## hadiranji

عالی بود هم برنامه هم مقاله
سرعت بالا نسبت به ادیتور های مشابه مثل fckeditor
طراحی قشنگ که همانند تولبار Word
 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mrhesy

خيلي ممنون از مطلب مفيدتون
كار من يكي رو كه راه انداخت  :بوس: 
ولي يه مشكل دارم كه هنوز نتونستم حلش كنم
اونم اينه كه تو آپلود عكس ميشه هر فايلي رو آپلود كرد مثلا html ,asp ,aspx ,...
چطوري ميشه اينو فيلتر كرد كه كاربر فقط بتونه .jpg ,gif ,... آپلود كنه و آپلود رو كنترل كرد
اين باگ خيلي خطرناكي هست كه اكثر سايت ها با همين باگ هك مي شن
 :متفکر:

----------


## mina0r0

سلام
خیلی خیلی ممنون که واسه این تاپیک وقت گذاشتید 
من یه مشکل دارم. اگه امکان داره راهنماییم کتید.
وقتی تصویری رو آپلود می کنم با اسم خود عکس آپلود می شه و این ممکنه over write  واسه تصاویر به وجود بیاره ، شما راه حلی دارید؟

با تشکر

----------


## aroshanzamir

سلام 
من هر کاری می کنم با Error زیر مواجه می شوم :

Description: Request Validation has detected a potentially dangerous client input value, and processing of the request has been aborted. This value may indicate an attempt to compromise the security of your application, such as a cross-site scripting attack. To allow pages to override application request validation settings, set the requestValidationMode attribute in the httpRuntime configuration section to requestValidationMode="2.0". Example: <httpRuntime requestValidationMode="2.0" />. After setting this value, you can then disable request validation by setting validateRequest="false" in the Page directive or in the <pages> configuration section. However, it is strongly recommended that your application explicitly check all inputs in this case. For more information, see http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=153133. 

 Exception Details: System.Web.HttpRequestValidationException: A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected from the client (ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_FreeTextBox1="<strong>p  olkijuyhtgr...").

Source Error: 

[No relevant source lines]

باید چکار کنم ؟

ممنون.

----------

